# Recreational CCR vs TEC question



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

What does a person have to do to become a "Recreational" rebreather diver? I wouldn't think that you would have to complete the tec course to be able to use a rebreather within Rec limits.

I was looking at this
http://www.hollisgear.com/prodview.asp?id=143 

and the chart at the bottom of this page
http://www.padi.com/scuba/padi-cour...iew-all-professional-courses/rebreatherdiver/

can someone help me out here?
Bryan, you're a instructor right?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Hollis explorer won't be out until mid next year at the earliest - we don't have a specific target date yet. 

There are levels of RB training just like OC, and most of the training agencies have or are coming out with "generic" RB classes, which don't qual you on a unit. If you buy a unit new, the mfr is gonna make you take classes. 

The PADI course was originally tailored to work with the Poseidon MkVI "recreational" unit. Haven't had much experience with that one yet.

I would say that Bryan is the current local expert on them at this point, and I'm sure he'll be able to add a lot.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep, I'm a rebreather instructor. I volunteer by donating technical rebreather courses and deep diving consulting to the FBI, NOAA, EPA, FWC, NPS and other government agencies. You should have plenty of recreational rebreather training option the near future. I expect many of our local open circuit instructors will be certified to teach CCR soon.

There may be a slight difference between what you "have to do", and what I would do in your shoes.

Oxygen management skills are critical on a rebreather, so I would take an open circuit (scuba) advanced nitrox course prior to taking a rebreather course. 

Depth is one aspect of technical of rebreather diving. However, managing deco is another. I recommend carrying a bailout (pony) tank whenever you dive. This provides you with a complete backup system and will allow you to do some deco time, if you ever need to bailout. My understanding is that most of the new recreational rebreather courses will cover no-deco diving. However, I would take an open circuit decompression procedures course to complement your redundant pony bottle.

Some agencies, such as IANTD, require the courses above as prerequisites to their normal CCR open water course. Since some of the new recreational rebreather course requirements are in flux, I am not sure what their prerequisites are/will be.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Oxygen management is a critical skill set on a rebreather, so I recommend taking an open circuit (scuba) advanced nitrox course prior to taking a rebreather course.
> 
> I recommend carrying a bailout (pony) tank whenever you dive.


What size BOB would you recommend?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Bryan,
Have you gotten any info on how the Poseidon system is doing? I know there is a local instructor on them, but I haven't heard any feedback on the unit or it's use in the rec world.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> Bryan,
> Have you gotten any info on how the Poseidon system is doing? I know there is a local instructor on them, but I haven't heard any feedback on the unit or it's use in the rec world.


I ran into a couple of hardcore cavers using them about a month ago. They seemed happy with the new tech unit. I would like to try one out myself, so I may take a cross-over course sometime soon.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> What size BOB would you recommend?


I use a 40 cu ft bailout tank for dives down to 150'. I use two 40s or a 40 plus an 80 cu ft tank for deeper dives.

If you are not going to do any deco, then I would use a 19 or 30 cu ft tank for bailout.

Whack 'um

P.S. The term "BOB" usually refers to a *b*ail*o*ut re*b*reather, rather than the normal open circuit bailout bottles we use.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> P.S. The term "BOB" usually refers to a bailout rebreather, rather than the normal open circuit bailout bottles we use.


Oops...I thought it was 

Bail
Out
Bottle


----------

